# Funs ShuangRen The New Year's edition



## cubetwister (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cool, not comp legal probably though.
Do they use the v2 mechanism?


----------



## cubetwister (Jan 7, 2014)

Not V2 mechanism


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 7, 2014)

May be not legal but it's still looking very nice!


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2014)

I would definitely get one. Idc if they're comp legal or not.
In this picture, it looks as if some of the pieces are different to the others. Is that just because the core is visible and the pieces are transparent, or are they actually different?


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 7, 2014)

WHOA
These new pics just came up and I think these could be a field day for the WCA. You can't see the stickers when you shouldn't since the caps are opaque, but then you have the transparent bit in the middle that looks fricking awesome.

God these are awesome.

These are 54.6mm right?


----------



## cubetwister (Jan 7, 2014)

yes ,it is 54.6 mm

The Exquisite series : the core is visible and the pieces are transparent; 
The Crystal series : the core is transparent and the pieces are visible; 
The Other series : the core and the pieces are visible;

It may the most beautiful cubes in the world?


----------



## aHappyAsian (Jan 8, 2014)

Is this gonna be the same as a regular fangshi. price wise and availability?


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 10, 2014)

Love the Crystal series. Will most likely be buying one


----------



## Nihahhat (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh my god I have GOT to get one of those pink ones. They're gorgeous!


----------



## NoobyCuber (Jan 11, 2014)

I want them all. Especially the blue/black ones.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 11, 2014)

Completely useless (cause new regs) unless you want these for collection purposes.


----------



## TDM (Jan 12, 2014)

mitch1234 said:


> Completely useless (cause new regs) unless you want these for collection purposes.


Am I missing something completely obvious, or is 3k the only reg that could disallow these puzzles?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 12, 2014)

mitch1234 said:


> Completely useless (cause new regs) unless you want these for collection purposes.



What "new" reg disqualifies these...?
Also the "mixed" cubes are legal.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 12, 2014)

oh gosh... so beautiful


----------



## Ymir (Jan 12, 2014)

Hmm.... I think the the clear/white looks quite nice, its to bad they are not allowed to be used in competition.


----------



## Ymir (Jan 12, 2014)

TDM said:


> Am I missing something completely obvious, or is 3k the only reg that could disallow these puzzles?



I thinks its a grey line... some would argue that you could use them and others would say that you couldn't..

(sorry for double post)


----------



## TDM (Jan 12, 2014)

Ymir said:


> I thinks its a grey line... some would argue that you could use them and others would say that you couldn't..
> 
> (sorry for double post)


Well there's nothing in the regulations to say you can't use them. Unless your delegate doesn't know the new regulations, you should be able to use them.


----------



## Ymir (Jan 12, 2014)

TDM said:


> Well there's nothing in the regulations to say you can't use them. *Unless your delegate doesn't know the new regulations, you should be able to use them*.



That is very possible as the regs are new and there have been only a few comps in the year.


----------



## TDM (Jan 12, 2014)

Ymir said:


> That is very possible as the regs are new and there have been only a few comps in the year.


But those cubes would've been allowed last year anyway. There was discussion on here that the two colour FangShis weren't going to be allowed, and some people may have read that and not the later decision to not include that regulation. However, it is very unlikely that a delegate wouldn't have known about this.

Also, when/where will we be able to buy these cubes?


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 12, 2014)

I thought the reg banning the 2-color Fangshis was removed.

Also, I think most of SHOULD be legal except for the fully transparent one, since when the caps or innards are opaque you can't see anything you wouldn't normally.


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 12, 2014)

Blue-black one <3


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 12, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> I thought the reg banning the 2-color Fangshis was removed.
> 
> Also, I think most of SHOULD be legal except for the fully transparent one, since when the caps or innards are opaque you can't see anything you wouldn't normally.



No cube with translucid caps (with multiple stickers) could be allowed. As for the innards, it shouldn't matter as long as you are using solid color caps..


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 13, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> No cube with translucid caps (with multiple stickers) could be allowed. As for the innards, it shouldn't matter as long as you are using solid color caps..



Oh whoops you're right onyl the ones with opaque caps would work.


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> No cube with translucid caps (with multiple stickers) could be allowed. As for the innards, it shouldn't matter as long as you are using solid color caps..


If a cube has transparent caps, as long as the rest of the cubie isn't transparent you can't see the sticker. Only the fully transparent one shouldn't be legal.


----------



## Ymir (Jan 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> If a cube has transparent caps, as long as the rest of the cubie isn't transparent you can't see the sticker. Only the fully transparent one shouldn't be legal.



Yes.. but It would have to be judged cube by cube...and up to the Judge/delegate/scramblers choice on weather if the cube is usable or not... close to the same way "chipped" stickers are judged.


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2014)

Ymir said:


> Yes.. but It would have to be judged cube by cube...and up to the Judge/delegate/scramblers choice on weather if the cube is usable or not... close to the same way "chipped" stickers are judged.


True, although I see no reason why it shouldn't be allowed. There is no possible way to even see a small bit of the sticker unless the cube is entirely transparent. In the same way that because very few people have very chipped stickers, I can't see many people using these cubes as their main. People say that the previous two coloured ShuangRens were difficult to look ahead on, and these don't look any better for lookahead.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> If a cube has transparent caps, as long as the rest of the cubie isn't transparent you can't see the sticker. Only the fully transparent one shouldn't be legal.


It is the same issue as with the stickerless cubes, you could see the sticker color on the back face through a cap, regardless of the innards..


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> It is the same issue as with the stickerless cubes, you could see the sticker color on the back face through a cap, regardless of the innards..


If the innards aren't transparent, _you cannot see through to the cap_, so there's no way you could be able to see the sticker colour. It's nothing like stickerless cubes. This would only be a problem if the entire cube was transparent, which for most of these it isn't.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> If the innards aren't transparent, _you cannot see through to the cap_, so there's no way you could be able to see the sticker colour. It's nothing like stickerless cubes. This would only be a problem if the entire cube was transparent, which for most of these it isn't.


I think you mean the fact of seeing the stickers being visible while turning a face.. Have a look at the pictures, you can clearly detail the color behind UBR or UFL..


----------



## TDM (Jan 14, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> I think you mean the fact of seeing the stickers being visible while turning a face.. Have a look at the pictures, you can clearly detail the color behind UBR or UFL..


I can't see clearly at all, but now I understand what you mean. This is nothing like stickerless cubes as you said, but maybe you're right in that you can see through the cap to behind the corner. It's hard to tell with such small images though.


----------



## NoobyCuber (Jan 15, 2014)

Sooo back to another matter that remained unaddressed... when/where will these be sold? Does anyone know?


----------



## TDM (Jan 19, 2014)

NoobyCuber said:


> Sooo back to another matter that remained unaddressed... when/where will these be sold? Does anyone know?


Bump. Also, where did you find out about these cubes? I've searched on Google and haven't been able to find anything else about them.


----------

